# AV-Comparatives, AV-TEST и Virus Bulletin аннулируют сертификаты Qihoo 360 за 2015 год



## regist (1 Май 2015)

*Три самые известные тестовые лаборатории AV-Comparatives, AV-TEST и Virus Bulletin осудили действия антивирусного вендора Qihoo 360, после того, как выяснилось, что для тестов предоставлялась версия антивируса, отличающаяся от версии для пользователей*





Qihoo 360 представляла антивирусные продукты для сравнительного и сертификационных испытаний, которые значительно отличались от тех, которые доступны для пользователей и клиентов.

Три лаборатории, тестирующие программы безопасности, аннулируют все сертификаты и рейтинги, присужденные продукции компании Qihoo 360 в этом году, и в дальнейшем будут следить за более открытыми и справедливыми отношениями со всеми вендорами, чтобы предоставлять пользователям наиболее точную информацию. 

Расследование AV-Comparatives, AV-TEST и Virus Bulletin показало, что во всех версиях антивирусов (примечание: это был 360 AntiVirus), предоставляемых Qihoo 360 для тестирования, из имеющихся четырех движков, по умолчанию был включен сторонний движок Bitdefender, в то время как собственный движок QVM был выключен. Данная версия была размещена в одном из разделов официального сайта. Для сравнения, во всех версиях антивирусов Qihoo 360 (360 Total Security и 360 Total Security Essential), доступных на основных рынках, движок Bitdefender выключен, а движок QVM активен по умолчанию. 

По всем тестовым данным это обеспечит значительно более низкий уровень защиты и более высокую вероятность ложных срабатываний. Опции для настройки этих параметров предоставляются в продукте, но большинство пользователей оставляют настройки без изменений, а большинство тестов используют настройки антивирусов по умолчанию, поскольку это наиболее реально отражает картину использования антивирусных программ.

В рамках расследования Qihoo 360 выдвинула контробвинения в отношении двух конкурирующих китайских вендоров, Baidu и Tencent. Анализ продуктов, представленных для тестирования этими компаниями, показал ряд неожиданных отметок в их продуктах с именами нескольких испытательных лабораторий, что подразумевает отличие поведения в тестовой и реальной среде - подобные отметки были также найдены в продуктах Qihoo 360. Тем не менее, не было установлено никаких доказательств, что это давало какое-либо преимущество для антивирусных программ Baidu и Tencent. Обе компании смогли объяснить включение данных отметок. На запрос в Qihoo 360 для объяснения своих действий, компания подтвердила, что некоторые параметры были скорректированы для тестирования, в том числе обнаружение таких типов файлов, как кейгены и ПО для взлома, и возможность обращение к облачным серверам, расположенным ближе к испытательным лабораториям. После нескольких запросов для получения конкретной информации об использовании сторонних движков, в конечном итоге было подтверждено, что настройки движков на версии для тестирования, отличались от настроек, доступных по умолчанию для пользователей.

Все награды и сертификаты Qihoo 360, заработанные на начало 2015 года, таким образом, будут удалены из результатов всех трех тестовых лабораторий, и все три будут предъявлять более строгие требования к участникам тестирования, чтобы избежать дальнейших манипуляций разработчиков над результатами сравнительных тестов антивирусов.

Подробная информация доступна в совместном заявлении лабораторий AV-Comparatives, AV-TEST и Virus Bulletin.

источник.


----------



## GvU (1 Май 2015)

Восток дело тонкое ........помню 360 IS устанавливал себе ХР ,а второй системой был установлен сервер 2003 свеже установленный, так 360 нашел в нем 500 вирусов и все системные файлы,понял в тот момент что 360 незнаком серверными осями


----------



## AndreyXpV7 (2 Май 2015)

> В рамках расследования Qihoo 360 выдвинула контробвинения в отношении двух конкурирующих китайских вендоров, Baidu и Tencent. Анализ продуктов, представленных для тестирования этими компаниями, показал ряд неожиданных отметок в их продуктах с именами нескольких испытательных лабораторий, что подразумевает отличие поведения в тестовой и реальной среде - подобные отметки были также найдены в продуктах Qihoo 360.


А я поддерживаю отечественного производителя, поэтому ситуация с "Qihoo и компания" меня особенно не волнует. 
Хотя у меня всё же возникает логичный вопрос: получается для Qihoo результаты тестов важнее эффективной защиты пользователей?


----------



## AndreyXpV7 (8 Май 2015)

Добавка:


> В рамках расследования Qihoo 360 выдвинула контробвинения в отношении двух конкурирующих китайских вендоров, Baidu и Tencent.


Китайскую антивирусную компанию - _Tencent _ - лишили наград из-за мошенничества.


----------



## shestale (8 Май 2015)

AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Китайскую антивирусную компанию - _Tencent _ - лишили наград из-за мошенничества.


Зараза еще та...на днях вычищал с компа юзера, на удалении было 345 файлов, если бы не автоскрипт в uVS, то руками вставлять все это в скрипт был бы просто кошмар)))


----------



## regist (8 Май 2015)

AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Китайскую антивирусную компанию - _Tencent _ - лишили наград из-за мошенничества.


_Компания Tencent скомпрометировала собственные системы с целью повышения доверия к своим продуктам_. 

Независимые лаборатории AV‐Comparatives, AV-Test и Virus Bulletin лишили еще одного производителя антивирусного ПО всех его регалий. На сей раз виновным в мошенничестве оказался китайский техногигант Tencent, скромпрометировавший собственные системы с целью повышения доверия к своим продуктам при тестировании.

Согласно заявлению Virus Bulletin, компания внедрила в свои продукты несколько критериев, явно предназначенных для улучшения рейтинга при проведении антивирусных тестовых проверок. Данные критерии реализованы во всех доступных версиях программных продуктов и обеспечивают минимальную выгоду для обычных пользователей. Более того, аналитики пришли к выводу, что оптимизация могла снизить уровень защиты, предлагаемой ПО.

Как рассказал журналистам издания The Register операционный директор Virus Bulletin Джон Хэйвс (John Hawes), Tencent увеличила быстродействие своего антивирусного движка, поместив в белый список приложения и файлы, используемые при проведении процедуры тестирования. Это позволило программному обеспечению быстро пройти все тесты и достичь более высоких оценок. Оборотной стороной медали является тот факт, что вирусописатели могут прятать вредоносное ПО в файлах, помещенных в белый список и таким образом избежать обнаружения антивирусом.

По итогам проверки исследователи приняли решение о лишении Tencent всех антивирусных наград и позиций в рейтингах, полученных компанией в 2015 году.

Это уже второй раз за несколько недель, когда тестировщики антивирусного ПО наказали производителя за мошенничество. На прошлой неделе на жульничестве была поймана еще одна китайская компания Qihoo 360, которая использовала в своих тестовых продуктах антивирусный движок конкурента.


----------

